# canning morels



## ashland

anyone canned morels to preserve them? I've dehydrated them in the past but would also like to know how to can them. any help would be most appreciated. thanks!


----------



## ashland

[No message]


----------



## shroomster

not sure either but would like to find out also


----------



## schrooming nana

If you can them you must pressure cook them, I have canned lobster mushrooms and plan on doing a small batch of morels, I wanted to also do some pheasant backs also, plan for the weekend, once I get the rest of the morels needed to do a couple pints,


----------



## shroomster

Just wondering how the canning went ?


----------



## markp53

The University of MN agriculture dept. does not recommend canning morels, they will only make you sick. Freeze them or dry them if you need to preserve the morels.


----------

